
Is This Microsoft-NBC 'Copyright Cop' Thing Bullshit or What? - breily
http://daringfireball.net/2008/05/copyright_cop
======
wmf
The *AA don't understand technology and don't really want to. Many people
think that DRM is about preventing copies, but it's actually about showing
good faith. That's why they allowed Apple to use a DRM system that is much
weaker than their competitors: Steve Jobs gave them the impression that he was
on their side and that's all they wanted.

MS is just taking it to the next level. They promise to investigate some
watermark technology (that they know won't work) and get some concessions from
NBC in exchange.

------
jhscott
Microsoft is now essentially denying these claims:

[http://zuneinsider.com/archive/2008/05/07/just-so-no-one-
get...](http://zuneinsider.com/archive/2008/05/07/just-so-no-one-gets-the-
wrong-idea.aspx)

This whole idea seems a little outlandish, even for Microsoft. What executive
could possibly think they would sell more Zunes from having NBC content
available then they would lose from people who couldn't put their own media on
the device?

